# Me's sketch dump



## OmerMe (Nov 27, 2010)

Spoiler







































NSFW olol:


Spoiler











And a comic thingy I did with a friend yesterday (I'm using black)


Spoiler










Enjoy.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2010)

That was the best comic EVER.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That was the best comic EVER.


First spoiler had pretty decent drawings...and then...


----------



## Goli (Nov 30, 2010)

The faces in your comic remind me of Perfect Blue.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

OMFG lol xD that was hella funneh xD


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2010)

I really like the second and third ones in the first spoiler.


----------

